# Dosing into portafilter on a Mazzer SJ



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello all!

So, I've been using my Gaggia Classic and Mazzer SJ combo for about 3/4 weeks now after joining the coffee world, and I must say with all your expertise I've come a long way.

At the moment, however, dosing out a 20g grind of coffee is proving a bit of a pain - I'm grinding, emptying into a container, weighing, adjusting, then trying to get it into the PF without tipping it everywhere, it's just a hassle - and all I get in the background from the missus is 'they don't have to do all of that faffing in Costa'..hmmmmm.

Anyway, I've worked out that with the grinder, 20.0g in equals 20.0g out, more or less precisely, which is good. The grinder has a hopper/doser I should say.

Now, I've today started to weight out the beans, put them into the empty grinder, grind, and then dose directly into the portafilter. It works well but I get a bit of spillage from the double basket.

My question is, is there a way to avoid the spillage when dosing straight into the PF so that my 20.0g in equals 20.0g in the PF?

Ta!

Andy


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I would have thought that 20g is too much for a double basket, or is it a triple? Have you done all the mods? Clean sweep, mouse mod, lense hood? With all this it should be easy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dose less , i suspect you are over filling a basket as above ... Unless it's one that came with a naked PF which could be a nominal triple basket from say Happy Donkey


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

sj is a pain in the ass - even the electronic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> sj is a pain in the ass - even the electronic


How long did you have yours ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

As above, dose down a bit and try adding a Schnozz for more accurate filling of PF.

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> How long did you have yours ?


He is more choppy than the atlantic


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What size is the basket? This is the key here I think.


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

So it is indeed a double basket, which I realise is 14g I guess...so I should really invest in a triple basket then right?!

Also will definitely look at the schnozz, that looks like what I need as it's more the coming out and missing the of very slightly which is the issue, and i guess the mound of coffee piling up above the side of the basket.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How long did you have yours ?


Long enough to realise it was a pain in the arse ? Hence why I didn't have it for long


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

AndyH83 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So it is indeed a double basket, which I realise is 14g I guess...so I should really invest in a triple basket then right?!
> 
> ...


Traditionally they always 'throw' left of the centre. Personally I don't use a schnozz but I suppose my dosing routine is quite convoluted.

I'd get a 20g VST if you're set on that size. Personally I use 18g.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Cut a plastic cup down so that the bottom just fits into the basket . Then ,with cup and basket in portafilter , thwack away until you empty the doser .You will soon get used to judging the desired amount of coffee needed . So far I have only done this with 18 grm so would be interested to hear how you get on with the 20 grm load


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Long enough to realise it was a pain in the arse ? Hence why I didn't have it for long


You haven't had anything that long though


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You haven't had anything that long though


True


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I hated my SJ when I first got it. But now the mods are done I quite like it. If I ever get around to the funnel mod I will probably love it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

risky said:
 

> Traditionally they always 'throw' left of the centre. Personally I don't use a schnozz but I suppose my dosing routine is quite convoluted.
> 
> I'd get a 20g VST if you're set on that size. Personally I use 18g.


I've got 15g, 18g and 20g. I tend to use 18g more than anything at the moment.


----------

